# USA 2nd amendment flag



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Size is 550x300x27mm. Wood is cherry. Running time 6+12hr.
I really like this one stained.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that nice. Love the waves in the flag


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Great looking project.

Really like that pattern. Might have to make myself something similar.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks really nice, Dan! Very clean design, too.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You need a better machine ....... then you could turn out more in less time. You've graduated!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1st rate premium...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey Dan: What type of machine were you using to carve that? Nice job!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

MikeSibley said:


> Hey Dan: What type of machine were you using to carve that? Nice job!


CNCEST China 6040 usb 1.5kw spindle. Finish cut with 1.5mm Dia. tapered ball end mill.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

WOW!! Very Nice!


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Fantastic job! I really like that model.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful! (umm this is where I'll ask forgiveness for spell checking you...) But I think there's a couple letters missing; Shouldn't it read "When Tyran*n*y Become*s* Law Rebellion Becomes Duty"?


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Absolutely Beautiful! (umm this is where I'll ask forgiveness for spell checking you...) But I think there's a couple letters missing; Shouldn't it read "When Tyran*n*y Become*s* Law Rebellion Becomes Duty"?


Good catch..


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Cncest said:


> Good catch..


I'm sorry! It's so awesome, too! I was gonna "steal" it and post it on my FB page to show it off (giving you credit, of course.)


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Absolutely Beautiful! (umm this is where I'll ask forgiveness for spell checking you...) But I think there's a couple letters missing; Shouldn't it read "When Tyran*n*y Become*s* Law Rebellion Becomes Duty"?


But when you charge by the letter that makes it cost more... :wink:

David


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love it


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great flag Dan.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Really super job!!!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Just an update. The seller corrected the typo and sent me the updated STL file. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Second Amendment flag is updated. The spelling errors were corrected by the STL seller. So I ran the new gcode. Just waiting for it to dry.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay with the wording fixed that's worth $20 dollars more.


----------

